# [SOLVED] Removing Asus ExpressGate



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

So I just got a new laptop (it's an ASUS N71JQ-A1 with Windows 7 64-bit) and it comes installed with this program type thing called ExpressGate. ExpressGate starts up before windows, and let's you do a couple things while Windows is loading. I don't really want that, so I uninstalled that, and hoped that would work. It got rid of it, but now whenever I turn on my computer it gives me a little error message telling me that it can't find ExpressGate and then I just press any key to continue.

It's not really the biggest problem in the world, but I'd still really like to get rid of the error message. I googled it, and the only suggestions I found were to reformat and to disable it in the BIOS. Well, I checked the BIOS and there was no option for it. I looked back at where I saw that suggestion and everyone else was saying that there was no option in their BIOSes either. Which leaves reformatting, but I would really love to not do that, because the laptop didn't come with a Windows disk or anything.

I called ASUS's tech support and he told me that it required a "certified technician to come in and remove all traces of it from the registry." I'm not sure how accurate that is, because I would think that stuff in the registry can't effect things that happen before Windows starts up. So I figured that if a "certified technician" can do it, one of you guys must be able to, as well. So, can anyone help me?


----------



## MPod (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Removing Asus ExpressGate*

Well, I feel absolutely ridiculous, but it turns out, that the button I was using to turn it on is not the only button that will turn it on. It's a special magical button that turns it on and tries to start ExpressGate. If I turn it on using this new button I've discovered, it doesn't try to start ExpressGate. Sorry!


----------

